# Pocketable band making & attachment tool



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

This was posted a few years ago by forum member Justplainduke, in his image gallery. How does it work? :question:










His brief description: "Simple. The small diameter lanyard is for pulling the banding through itself to attach pouches and to attach the bands to the forks. Loop it over the tiny paracord and pull it through, then trim with the knife, that simple."

Is the metal ring attached on other end of knife part of this band attachment method? I am having a little bit of difficulty visualizing the technique. He has not posted on forum for about a year. I do not know if he visits anymore or if he will see this post. If any other forum member understands how this works, feel free to comment 

Original post in his image gallery
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/2422-my-band-making-and-attaching-tool/


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

If I understood correct, he is trying use the lanyard as ribbon method. pics from ZDP's blog (I badly missed Danny  ) ever since ZDP post this I use same method for last few years without any problem.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

That's what I was thinking, e-shot.


----------



## Portland Stumpy (Oct 26, 2012)

Neat idea, I must give it a try.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Ahhh ... okay, eshot's photo makes it clear. I didn't get at first from written description. It's merely the lanyard used like a string for wrap & tuck tying method.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

A little spittle will make it slip on through lickity split.


----------

